
Unesco report on Great Barrier Reef that Australia didn't want world to see - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/27/revealed-the-report-on-the-great-barrier-reef-that-australia-didnt-want-the-world-to-see
======
pedalpete
Good to see this is having the opposite effect. It is likely the report never
would have been brought to the public attention or garnered much interest
until the Australian Gov't intervened which is now being picked up by
mainstream media.

